# Which wax pot do you like the most ?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all Members ,

Many waxes in the market today come with different pots, wooden, plastic, glass, etc ..

Which wax pot do you like the most ? Design wise and quality ?





Thanks


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

well the swissvax one stink. looks wise the dodo ones look cool. i have the fusion mini thats nice. i like clear pots.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Its gotta be the IROKU Supernatural pot. It is just so badass and cool :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I like the quality of Zymol pot and Victoria Concours 3 oz design .
and I like clear pots .


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

yeah think i agree with you, the zymol pots look nice. I dont like the real fnacy pots either, makes you feel like your paying for pot rather than the wax


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I really liked the old Dodo glass jars. 

The wood pot for SN is nice, only downer of it was that i couldnt help feeling that my wax was slowly drying out.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Any Swissvax, without doubt.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

i dont own zymol . but they do look nice !:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Always liked the Zymol ones. Very simple but they have a product that doesn't need flashy containers.

Love the wooden SN tub but as said any i've seen half way down look like the wax is drying out/cracking slighty


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> I really liked the old Dodo glass jars.


Is the Dodo glass pot still available in the market ?


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Is the Dodo glass pot still available in the market ?


No Dodo stopped using the glass pots about 2 years ago


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I like ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal's pot a lot. It looks so smart in size, and strong in construction. Its mouth is a bit small for applicators though.

Reflection Perfection Ultra Mint pot is another one I like. 

RBOE comes in a glass jar. Stylish black painted glass but I feel uncomfortable holding a glass jar. I feel like I'll drop it and ruin everything.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

I like Zymol ones by the looks, so in my collection will be the Glasur.

I just like it simple, no fuzzy images or so.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't wait for my new pot of wax to arrive.










I do like the supernatural iroku pot and the old dodo glass jars are tougher than they look, I have dropped mine a few times and it hasn't broken yet.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I like Migliore pots the most....

Primo Blend for it's simple metal pot but with wee window on top.

Frutta and Original for the colour of the pot and lid.

All their stuff looks classy with the gold labels, when usually gold things can easily look a bit cheap and nasty.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Best by far is the one that Collys 476 comes in, because yournot paying over the odds for it and if you drop it, it doesn't break. Oh and the product inside is bloody good stuff!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> Best by far is the one that Collys 476 comes in, because yournot paying over the odds for it and if you drop it, it doesn't break. Oh and the product inside is bloody good stuff!


Totally agree with you :thumb: but i need Screwdriver !

In the past i thought Colly adds strong protection with bad shine
but after tried Colly I'm really very impressed 

.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Totally agree with you :thumb: but i need Screwdriver !
> 
> In the past i thought Colly adds strong protection with bad shine
> but after tried Colly I'm really very impressed
> ...


Really Nasser? After all those boutique waxes if you really still rate 476 maybe I should try it again this winter. I already have a 18 oz of it


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Blue tin of Meg's #16...perfect for swiping the applicator and it's durable.

Aesthetically speaking, I've always liked the look of Zymol pots, but the thread design's terrible so the top never sits flush (at least for my handful of pots).


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> Really Nasser? After all those boutique waxes if you really still rate 476 maybe I should try it again this winter. I already have a 18 oz of it


Yes , I use Colly on my family , brothers cars because it look very durable and wash after wash the look still fresh . The 476s more silvery blingy i keep it for light colours . and 915 adds nice warm look on black colours and since 19-7 until now the 915 sheeting water like afresh coat of Zymol ! But don't expect the 915 gives you similar or better look than Zymol Concours or Victoria wax .

I love Collinite waxes result but i hate use it . With boutique waxes you will enjoy more because easy to use and the smell is amazing such as your Smartwax Concours !


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

My crystal jars,Glass jars from Mitchell and King
How About the monello-ibrido enclosure
Blacklabel hybrid and BL


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

M&K has the nicest wax pots by far.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

The metal def*nitive wax pots do it for me

Not that I have one yet...


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

@ronwash


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Im shocked that bmd wax pots havent been mentioned. 
I have only owned the sample bmd pots and they are great quality pots. But the custom wooden pots and polished piston pots are the best looking wax pots I have seen. So id say bmd


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

I own a polished piston as well
And a Wenge


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

haven't used many high end waxes so can only recommend what ive used.

But I really like my Auto Finesse illusion pot along with the AF waxmate.

Both work really well together size wise and are a pleasure to use


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

little john said:


> I can't wait for my new pot of wax to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this dodo wax pot?? Not seen that before??


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Old swissvax pots are the worst. 

I struggle to get lid off my oynx - both of them. 

The inside comes out and still struggle to get lid off  

The new swissvax pots are nice. 

My favourite is raceglaze black label. 

But other pots I have that work and aren't as fancy are likes of auto finesse, bouncers etc.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bh Finis-wax pot works so well. Black Label looks so good also!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice little thread revival this.

I like the newer swissvax pots, followed by the dodo glass jars (like my bespoke bouncers/dj homebrew pot) and the 100ml dodo or bouncers ones.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

My favorite is migliire primo original , then polish angel pots .. I really like glass pots


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

southwest10 said:


> @ronwash


VERY NICE! :doublesho
Which waxes is it?.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I like my Dodo glass jars and I agree about the BMD sample pots. They look quality. My favourites though are my lovely wooden BMD pots (3 in total) and my engraved De€unitive Wax Annivetsary pot.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

I really really want a Kleen Freaks carbon pot... They look awesome.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

My FK1000p tin, as i buy wax, not a jar.
All these fancy "packaging" go past funtionality and the product. 
I like anything with functional packaging, and as little as possible. 
Paying over the odds for a glass jar, a plastic pot, or even a metal piece of art is a big no no if it is for a consumable (what wax is or should be)


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Caledoniandream said:


> My FK1000p tin, as i buy wax, not a jar.
> All these fancy "packaging" go past funtionality and the product.
> I like anything with functional packaging, and as little as possible.
> Paying over the odds for a glass jar, a plastic pot, or even a metal piece of art is a big no no if it is for a consumable (what wax is or should be)


Fancy a beer?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Get why glass is not flavour of the month with manufacturers presumably due to weight...

That said something tactile about glass over plastic?

I really like my sample size glass pots from ODK. Solid and simple design...in a good way 👍

The wooden pots and metal piston from BMD look amazing and Def wax pots with their colours do look mighty fine to me as well.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I've got to say I really like the Swissvax but my favorite by far is the obsession wax phantom glass jar in red (only one of 3)
Feels heavy & quality.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

fatdazza said:


> Fancy a beer?
> 
> View attachment 38990


If it was beer, yes please, but anything under 5%vol. is classes as dishwater, or juice. 
And again would your beer taste better in a 5 pound fancy bottle?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

southwest10 said:


> @ronwash


What do you think of the waxes though?


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

@wilco/ronwash all bespoke's


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Raceglaze Black Label for me; what makes it even better is that the wax is damn good too, and as a combined package it is very good value :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

MDC250 said:


> Get why glass is not flavour of the month with manufacturers presumably due to weight...
> 
> That said something tactile about glass over plastic?
> 
> ...


Yep the glass smaple pots form ODK are awesome and just give it a better overall feel imo to the buyer


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

My personal favorite wax pot


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

^^^^ I dont own one but thats my favourite pot


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

southwest10 said:


> @ronwash


they look like something of the antiques road show the wax may be good but the pots look hideous in *MY* opinion.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

nichol4s said:


> they look like something of the antiques road show the wax may be good but the pots look hideous in *MY* opinion.


 great minds must think alike! 
I was thinking the exact same :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Reminds me of my Granny lol


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

The new Swissvax pots are really good, cannot be compared to the old pots!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Carshine said:


> The new Swissvax pots are really good, cannot be compared to the old pots!


How are the Swissvax pots different?

For me this is what lets Swissvax down and why I've always been put off buying one. Expensive for plastic pots.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

For me, it's my Auto Finesse 'Originals' pot of Dillusion. Heavy, luxury, and hand painted.... or my D£finitive Wax Beadology Edition in the cobalt blue aluminium pot


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

two of my favourites.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Wax pot? Pure luxury is BMD piston. Turned wood by BMD also. Don't own any but lust after them.
Really like Vics 3 oz pots, low and wide mouth.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

pinch said:


> Wax pot? Pure luxury is BMD piston. Turned wood by BMD also. Don't own any but lust after them.
> Really like Vics 3 oz pots, low and wide mouth.


Have to agree if there is one wax pot I would like has to be the BMD Piston.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

This is completely subjective of course, but a lot of wax pots are way OTT and don't really match the contents. That's just my opinion obv course


----------



## sealthedeal (Mar 28, 2014)

I like bfms and Victoria pots...


----------

